# Potty



## Baron (Sep 25, 2012)

As his name pops up in so many threads I've decided that perhaps we can spare the rest of the forums a little by posting a thread devoted to this topic here.  

So... discuss.


----------



## Potty (Sep 25, 2012)

This will be the only thread that we go off topic and talk about someone else... but I'm going to kick things off by saying "Wot a hunk!"


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 25, 2012)

Decent guy :loyal::applause:](*,):very_drunk:


----------



## Potty (Sep 25, 2012)

Kryptex obviously hasn't been around long enough to know what effect is desired from this thread.


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 25, 2012)

Is it Potty-Bashing?


----------



## alanmt (Sep 25, 2012)

> How lucky you English are to find the toilet so amusing. For us, it is a mundane and functional item. For you it is the basis of an entire culture.



To quote the Red Baron from the Private Plane episode of Blackadder.


----------



## Baron (Sep 25, 2012)

alanmt said:


> To quote the Red Baron from the Private Plane episode of Blackadder.


The only Potty culture you'll find here would be in a petri dish.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2012)

I love Potty ^^ he's like my bestest friend


----------



## garza (Sep 25, 2012)

Nox - This is a writers' site, so please be careful of your grammar. The superlative of 'best' is 'most bestest'.

Personally, I remember Potty well, beginning when I was about a year-and-a-half old. The stories I could tell...


----------



## Potty (Sep 25, 2012)

I was there since the begining of man kind! That's how old and wise I am.


----------



## Baron (Sep 25, 2012)

Potty said:


> I was there since the begining of man kind! That's how old and wise I am.


I've brought you your coat...  now just calm down and take your medication.


----------



## Cran (Sep 25, 2012)

Potty said:


> ... something about running water really makes me feel happy.


----------



## Potty (Sep 26, 2012)

Out of context!


----------



## Cran (Sep 26, 2012)

And that changes things how, exactly?


----------



## Trilby (Sep 26, 2012)

4 posts spread out between 12:18AM-05:03AM, Potty do you never go to bed or is at night when you prove most useful?


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 26, 2012)

A Potty is always on call, twenty-four hours a day.


----------



## Jeko (Sep 26, 2012)

Great guy.

I'll avoid dropping any toilet humour on this thread


----------



## HKayG (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you know what I love about Potty?

That we have to have absolutely no reason to take the mick out of him.

I think really, he made himself a target when he chose the name!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 26, 2012)

Kryptex said:


> Is it Potty-Bashing?



Only if you remember to empty him first - Otherwise a dreadful mess...


----------



## Baron (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Namba (Sep 26, 2012)

He's so full of crap. :B


----------



## Cran (Sep 26, 2012)

Now, now; there's no need to state the obvious like that.
Aim for the subtle; we like subtle when taking Pot shots 
at someone who has the power to silence the mere mortals.
Silent but deadly is his way.

Those elite few who can ignore this advice are the ones 
with their fingers on the button.


----------



## Baron (Sep 26, 2012)

Cran said:


> Now, now; there's no need to state the obvious like that.
> Aim for the subtle; we like subtle when taking Pot shots
> at someone who has the power to silence the mere mortals.
> Silent but deadly is his way.
> ...


*Presses button*

[video=youtube;VgDZrIY3S6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgDZrIY3S6k[/video]


----------



## Potty (Sep 26, 2012)

That was the sound of you flushing your reputation as a witty guy down the loo.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Sep 26, 2012)

...and we all love a bogger called Potty!


----------



## Potty (Sep 26, 2012)

IAN! Long time! where you been?!


----------



## IanMGSmith (Sep 26, 2012)

Potts my man! ...working day and night on a big(ish) project. About to hit the hay for a few hours kip before 9am restart. Even my week holiday is on hold (drat!) but never fear, will get there, eventually. LOL


----------



## Namba (Sep 26, 2012)

If I threw you, would that make you, like, a thrown throne?


----------



## squidtender (Sep 27, 2012)

The first time I met him, he scared me and made me cry. Then my mom carefully explained that he was my friend and wouldn't eat me. 36 years later our relationship is still touch and go, but after a night of drinking he's truly my best friend:drunk:


----------



## HKayG (Sep 27, 2012)

squidtender said:


> but after a night of drinking he's truly my best friend:drunk:



That's the only time he is many peoples friend.


----------



## garza (Sep 27, 2012)

Sign in front of a pizza parlour across the street from the University of Southern Mississippi campus one Friday afternoon about 1970: _All the Beer and Pizza you can Hold - $5
_
Potty was busy till past daylight Saturday.


----------



## Cran (Sep 27, 2012)

_Many the times I've sat and thought
With nought but a *Potty* for support_


----------



## Juganhuy (Sep 27, 2012)

My fellow writers, ask not what your Potty can do for you, ask what you can do for your Potty.


----------



## beanlord56 (Sep 27, 2012)

WOLOWITZ: Do you go "wee-wee" on the "Potty?"
KOOTHRAPPALI: Only if I don't have to go boom-boom.


----------



## Baron (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyone urgently in need of the Potty should always check out the chat room...  Those without access will just need to contain themselves until they leave forum land.


----------



## HKayG (Oct 1, 2012)

Please may I remind everyone that Potty has terrible job interview advice, then when you get the job he will ask for 10% of your wages.

Don't let him bully you.


----------



## Jagunco (Oct 1, 2012)

Maybe its different time zones.


----------



## Baron (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like the Potty has dried up.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 14, 2012)

Did someone forget to untie the Hessian sack?


----------



## Cran (Oct 15, 2012)

Potty said:


> I'd set up a small holding.



I'm laughing too much to touch this line - who wants it?


----------



## Namba (Oct 15, 2012)

Baron said:


> Looks like the Potty has dried up.


Eeeeewwww...


----------



## Chaos (Oct 15, 2012)

Potty said:


> I was there since the *begining *of man kind! That's how old and wise I am.



^This made me snicker.

I often enjoy Potty. I find him relaxing and a place of peace. Often thought-provoking.


----------



## Namba (Oct 15, 2012)

Think Tank


----------



## Cran (Nov 1, 2012)

Potty said:


> You know that 'fall' is all about trees having their anual poo right?


----------



## dolphinlee (Nov 1, 2012)

Potty doesn't seem so bad now does he?


----------



## dolphinlee (Nov 7, 2012)

​


----------



## bazz cargo (Nov 7, 2012)

DolphinLee. Please don't show any more of my DIY projects.

There is much to admire about Potty. Okay, so he takes the urine a lot. But then don't we all?  He is diligent in his duties and friendly even to the worst of the barbarians. Life would be duller without him. Viva Potty! 

I shall now go and sober up.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2012)

dolphinlee;1[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Lol!  An example of "chainsaw carpentry".


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 7, 2012)

Is there a flapon the other side that swings down to cover the hole when in use? That would be sophisticated


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2012)

I guess if one is desperate enough to get down on the wet and have a look-see...alright, you can have a look-see, you poor b.....


----------



## dolphinlee (Nov 8, 2012)

bazz cargo said:


> DolphinLee. Please don't show any more of my DIY projects.



Sorry but I have to post this.
​


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 8, 2012)

The doors could sink a bit lower, it is hard to imagine the thread doing so. Please don't take that as a challenge.


----------



## bazz cargo (Nov 8, 2012)

:redface:


----------



## dolphinlee (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm sorry Potty I did not take it as a challenge.  

It was just that I got a smiley smiley from Bazz. Its been a really tough day and that smiley smiley made me smile. 

Please do not disillusion me if my logic is flawed.
​


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2012)

I would post, but I get stage fright (it's a guy thing)


----------



## Potty (Nov 8, 2012)

dolphinlee said:


> View attachment 3633​



At least I'm going up in the world.


----------



## Mr mitchell (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes Potty, you are up the world.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2012)

It must be a brit thing (or the men's room). Over here we're required to both lift it up, _and_ put it back down, or else someone's going to hear about it.


----------



## dolphinlee (Nov 9, 2012)

Kevin,

Most men do not understand the put it down rule. My husband certainly didn't, until in the middle of one night when I got up to go to the loo*. I sat down and in I went. 

Now I have never been flexible and yet on that evening I kissed my shins. Unfortunately, this manouver resulted in torn muscles in my back, a week off work and a husband who had to run round to satisfy my every whim.

Did he learn? Unfortunately no. I have had to increase the width of by bottom as a self protective measure. 

So Kevin, the moral of this tale is: if you don’t want your woman to get fat - PUT THE SEAT DOWN! 


*Loo = toilet


----------



## Potty (Nov 9, 2012)

Do women lunge their bottoms blindly toward the toilet or something? The saying "look before you leap" springs to mind.


----------



## dolphinlee (Nov 9, 2012)

Potty,

they do when switching on the light wakes their husbands. We are after all the kind, considerative, caring, thoughtful, compassionate gender after all.


----------



## Potty (Nov 9, 2012)

With toilet bowls in the bedroom apparently.


----------



## dolphinlee (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh Potty, 

Some men are sensitive. The slightest sound or bit of light wakes them. I think this is so they can protect themselves, and their families, from danger. 

However some men are not so considerate, for example the man the did this.
.​
​


----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;fqXiqiC5dS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqXiqiC5dS8[/video]


----------



## Gumby (Nov 11, 2012)

dolphinlee said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Most men do not understand the put it down rule. My husband certainly didn't, until in the middle of one night when I got up to go to the loo*. I sat down and in I went.
> 
> ...



Another solution, dolphinlee.


----------



## dolphinlee (Nov 11, 2012)

His black labrador fetches his mouse
But he wants to go out of the house.

Potty too wants to be out of doors
But the poor man’s compiling some scores

The reward for all of his work?
Is a thread where we all go to smirk.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 12, 2012)

Poor Potty, we do all abuse him, don't we? 

(I suspect he knows that we only carry on about those whom we love, though...shhhh don't tell him.)


----------



## Potty (Nov 12, 2012)

I save up all the negativity for the cat. So when you're mean to me, the cat gets it.


----------



## Baron (Nov 12, 2012)

Gumby said:


> Poor Potty, we do all abuse him, don't we?



Not possible.



Gumby said:


> I suspect he knows that we only carry on about those whom we love, though...shhhh don't tell him.



:rofl:


----------



## dolphinlee (Nov 12, 2012)

Potty said:


> I save up all the negativity for the cat. So when you're mean to me, the cat gets it.


.​​


----------

